# Global Warming



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

View attachment 34572


----------



## Rob Pithers (Dec 1, 2012)

Best laugh I've had today! Many thanks,
Rob


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good morning a.d.frost,s.m yesterday.23:44.re:global warming.great post.as an x galley crew member I think you got it right with the cartoon.have a good one.ben27


----------



## ALAN TYLER (Dec 22, 2007)

Brilliant just one thing missing....a can of Tennants!!!


----------

